# New Prop for Shadowcast 14' / Yamaha 25 HP Two Stroke



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello

My boat running at 28 via GPS, running with one person, stock prop, gas tank in front and light load. I figure I can do better, if you have an idea on a better prop could you please tell me.

I am more interested in top end speed vs. hole shot.

*I made a mistake 16 not 14.*

Thank you!


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

I didnt know the SC was made in a 14'


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I didnt know the SC was made in a 14'


It's not, he is mistaken.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Went with a Powertech SR A3 11 pitch. Thanks for the PM's.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> Went with a Powertech SR A3 11 pitch. Thanks for the PM's.


Please post or when you get the new results in... I don't know if anyone has got over 30 mph on the 16 or 18...at least not with a 30 hp or smaller.... Very interested to hear how it does.... Thanks


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Went with a Powertech SR A3 11 pitch. Thanks for the PM's.
> 
> 
> Please post or when you get the new results in... I don't know if anyone has got over 30 mph on the 16 or 18...at least not with a 30 hp or smaller.... Very interested to hear how it does.... Thanks


The Shadowcast 16 will not hit 30mph in a normal, safe configuration. I have the strongest and lightest outboard on mine and it will only do 28.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I beg to differ my boat will hit 30 mph with one person full tank of gas trolling motor and group 27 battery and thats on gps but im 180 When miguel aka creek runner test drove my boat fastest it went was 29 but whos counting pretty sure my boat is over proped tho i have a sra 15 pitch powertech with extreme tip cup to help it grab. Would prob hit 32 if I took over 100 pounds out of the bow of my boat


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

> > > Went with a Powertech SR A3 11 pitch. Thanks for the PM's.
> >
> >
> > Please post or when you get the new results in... I don't know if anyone has got over 30 mph on the 16 or 18...at least not with a 30 hp or smaller.... Very interested to hear how it does.... Thanks
> ...


In another post you said you were doing 31 with two guys and gear with a Solas 10x15?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Right around 28 to 30 the boat starts to oversteer and chine walk without tabs and a 3 blade.
I have a 4blade sra4 blade pt 10x10 on right now. Tops 28.5 but it grips the water like super glue no cavitation in sharp turns.

I also have a pt sra 3 blade 10x 11 cupped sitting new in the box that I haven't had a chance to try yet.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

mine used to do the same thing then i got trim and tilt and When I trim the motor up at full speed the props throwing a good sized rooster tail and the steering effort decreases. But with my double cupped prop I can trim this motor out of the water pretty high and still run around 25, runs stupid skinnys but loud as all get out caus the prop is a little out of the water but she is still peeing strong


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Right around 28 to 30 the boat starts to oversteer and chine walk without tabs and a 3 blade.
> I have a 4blade sra4 blade pt 10x10 on right now. Tops 28.5 but it grips the water like super glue no cavitation in sharp turns.
> 
> I also have a pt sra 3 blade 10x 11 cupped sitting new in the box that I haven't had a chance to try yet.


 your motor must have a crazy gear ratio because if my johnson or a merc 25 was running a 10 or 11 pitch we would be reving 6500 rpm at like 22 mph


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't know the gear ratio but it came stock with a 9.9 x 13 three blade and only turned 5000 rpms

The 4 blade is turning just shy of 5800 rpms with a max of 6000.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

1:92:1 is the gear ratio listed in the manual.
Hope my tiny tach is right


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just tried a turning point stainless 10.125x13 on my boat with no cupping, ran around 25-27 but couldn't turn sharp at all without loosing bite and couldnt trim up bearly at all with out the prop losing bite so needless to say I'm not going to be using that one, still trying a few different props thinking about a 4 blade too but gotta see if I can try it before I buy it like I did with this one.


----------

